# Video: Three Veterans Recall the Battle of Mogadishu



## TheSiatonist (May 10, 2019)

Some great insights on that fateful day.  

Hope it's not a repost.






PS: That is one glorious beard.


----------



## Devildoc (May 10, 2019)

I saw that earlier. Whole lot of wisdom in that group, and a singular event that has changed so many TTPs.


----------

